# 1 ported vs 2 sealed



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 2 Eclipse Titanium woofers (d4). I have room to use either use both of them sealed or 1 ported. I am a recovering basshead, but still like a good bump every once in a while. 

I have 1400wrms for 1 or 2000wrms for the pair.

Thoughts?? I listen to 99% hip-hop in my car.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

it's kind of a wash as far as sheer output is concerned... which do you like best, sealed or ported?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

INVERTED WEDGE DESIGN


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

i just had situation where it was choice between i ported and 2 sealed. i built both boxes and the ported one won hands down for output great sq too. i say build them both and then make your mind up.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

model them in winisd, don't forget adjust the power for the box with 2 woofer since your amp will not double the power with 2.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Seeing as you already have the drivers, have limited space, and have sufficient power, dual sealed is the choice I'd make.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Volenti said:


> Seeing as you already have the drivers, have limited space, and have sufficient power, dual sealed is the choice I'd make.


why based on just those criteria would you take the easy way out, and simply determine that sealed is best. what about the type of sound the guy is looking for? what about the possible extended frequency response that he could gain from ported including the ability to accurately play musical peaks and dynamics down low without much effort at all. 

sealed boxes are easy. but in my eyes, the benefits of a ported box surely outweigh the benefits of a sealed, as long as someone is willing to put in the work necessary to build a properly tuned box. 

i've built a couple of ported boxes correctly, and with some eq on the lower end, the dynamic impact and force that comes with the extended response in the lower octaves is incredibly gratifying. more so than a reserved and muted sealed enclosure...

every application is different, sure. but if the space permits, ported is the option i would choose hands down every time.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like ported is the way to go! The extended lower octaves are what I crave!


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> why based on just those criteria would you take the easy way out, and simply determine that sealed is best. what about the type of sound the guy is looking for? what about the possible extended frequency response that he could gain from ported including the ability to accurately play musical peaks and dynamics down low without much effort at all.
> 
> sealed boxes are easy. but in my eyes, the benefits of a ported box surely outweigh the benefits of a sealed, as long as someone is willing to put in the work necessary to build a properly tuned box.
> 
> ...


If he had the space to run _both_ vented then I'd agree completely, but he doesn't. 

He has gobs of power (far more than one can possibly use without hitting thermal/mechanical limits and still easily "too much" for 2) on tap and 2 sealed subs will have far less power compression issues (thus the "some eq" applies to them even more than one vented) than one and no port compression issues either (he'd need a 6'' port minimum, taking up even more enclosure space he doesn't have)

It wasn't "the easy way out" it was the best compromise given the available information.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ShakingHorizons said:


> I have 2 Eclipse Titanium woofers (d4). I have room to use either use both of them sealed or 1 ported. I am a recovering basshead, but still like a good bump every once in a while.
> 
> I have 1400wrms for 1 or 2000wrms for the pair.
> 
> Thoughts?? I listen to 99% hip-hop in my car.


Basshead ... hip-hop ...hmmm

Use one ported then when it blows , just drop in the identical replacement and turn the gain down a tad


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Volenti said:


> If he had the space to run _both_ vented then I'd agree completely, but he doesn't.
> 
> He has gobs of power (far more than one can possibly use without hitting thermal/mechanical limits and still easily "too much" for 2) on tap and 2 sealed subs will have far less power compression issues (thus the "some eq" applies to them even more than one vented) than one and no port compression issues either (he'd need a 6'' port minimum, taking up even more enclosure space he doesn't have)
> 
> It wasn't "the easy way out" it was the best compromise given the available information.


Agreed. Two subs sealed vs one ported is going to be pretty close as far as ouput is concerned unless you build the ported box to simply peak hard at one note (ie spl box). If he tunes it low enough to sound decent, his f3 and overall output in the vented box probably won't be any better. Near his crossover point he'll probably be louder with 2 sealed anyway. Reduced excursion requirements are a great advantage to a vented box, but doubling up on woofers is another way to do it as well, and you gain more coil to boot.


----------

